# Marsilea Quadrifolia (Four Leaf Clover or Water Shamrock)



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Has anyone kept this plant in their tank? I recently purchased some from Depot as a marginal plant to use as s bio-filter in some breeder tanks. After looking it up online I have found some awesome pictures of it. Just curious about any practical experience any of you may have had.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlantsImage.php?n=201_123.jpg


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

No, I havnt, but I would be interested in hearing about it. I looked it up online as a possible carpet plant for my tank, as its requirements were stating moderate light, but the LFS guy told me high light. It looks pretty neat doesnt it.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Here is what I have found. High light makes it "work" less and stay low, as ground cover. Low light makes it "work" to reach the light, thus grow higher. Before reading up on it I placed it in a 5 gallon tank in the garage with very little light. New sprouts have grown 5' in the last week!

I love the ground cover pictures of this plant but wanted to know how they actually played out. So many "experiments" have not worked out for me and there is very little "playtime" in my schedule lately.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Anyone else familiar with this plant?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I edited you post to turn it into a link (wouldnt allow it to transfer the image over)

to me it looks like glosso (Glossostigma elatinoides)









not the easiest of all plants as far as I can see. seems to be a sp which you need tweezers and infinite patience to plant. and needs to be a quite high tech tank to keep it growing well.

http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/plantprofiles/glossotigma.html


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for fixing the link.

I bought the plant at Hope Depot and it was sold as Marsilia Quadrifolia. It was acting just as plantedtank.net and some other sites said it would. However, it died when I moved (as did too many other things) and would'nt you know it Depot doesn't have any more.


----------

